# Earphones - what's good?



## ryanstrong (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking to finally replace my Apple earbuds for casual listening. What do you guys like that also is compatible with the iPhone?

I recently purchased the 1more Triple Driver Earphonds and returned them - you had to jam those suckers in your ear to fully hear the audio spectrum unlike the Apple earbuds.

I could spend up to $200 - but wouldn't mind staying nearing $100, iPhone compatible is preferable suggestions??


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 6, 2017)

I've used these for years... even for mixing. They're excellent and comfortable:
Sorry, either Amazon or VI-control won't allow me to post a link, so you'll have to search yourself:

*Panasonic On-Ear Stereo Headphones RP-HT21*


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm looking for earphones not headphones. The little guys that are more non-descript!


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 6, 2017)

Sorry, man... missed that!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 6, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> you had to jam those suckers in your ear to fully hear the audio spectrum unlike the Apple earbuds.



Yeah I don't think you're going to have much luck finding high-quality earphones in the loose-fit style of the Apple buds. The seal is pretty important in getting a really nice earphone experience. However, you shouldn't have to jam them too far in - if you find yourself doing that, then you might want to use larger tips to get that seal.


----------



## Confuzzly (Apr 6, 2017)

^ What he said

Tips are very important for higher end earphones. Without a good seal, you wouldn't be taking advantage of the higher quality of the earphones anyway. It's also important for the sake of comfort.

I've been using Etymotic HF5's for about 5 years now (on my second pair) with Comply foam tips. I adore them. Sound great to me with a very good soundstage for earphones. I find the Comply tips quite comfortable as well. I barely notice they're in my ear. I also get a good enough seal so that even on a train in NYC, I can barely hear anything beside my music at normal listening levels.


----------



## dimtsak (Apr 6, 2017)

It may sounds like a joke to you but it's not:

before buying anything else, get a pair of VE monk + for about 5 $. 
You can't believe how good they are .
And I don't mean mediocre, I mean good!


----------



## Øivind (Apr 7, 2017)

If you want bluetooth, check out the Jaybird x2 or the newer x3. Great audio quality and decent battery life. Has both foam and silicon tips in the box.

The x3s are around 110 - 120 bucks i believe. The downside on the X3 has proprietary charging cable, the X2 is standard microUSB. I own the X2, but i just charge them at the same place every other night, so for me if it had a proprietary charging cable, it would not matter much. But proprietary is crap.

Anyways, might be worth checking out, loads of reviews of them online.


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 7, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Yeah I don't think you're going to have much luck finding high-quality earphones in the loose-fit style of the Apple buds. The seal is pretty important in getting a really nice earphone experience. However, you shouldn't have to jam them too far in - if you find yourself doing that, then you might want to use larger tips to get that seal.


Hmmm you are probably right. And I guess I understand that.

I'm just surprised I cannot find anything close to the Apple earbud form factor, and probably for a reason... hard to get a good sound that way.

Yeah the 1more came with an array of sizes of tips and I tried them all but they all required a wiggling of back and forth to get them in snug vs. Apple's were easy.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 7, 2017)

https://www.beoplay.com/landingpages/headphones?c=0&f=0


----------



## Phryq (Apr 7, 2017)

Oppo PM-3 are *the* best for closed back. If you want open headphones, then there's more variation. But I don't think you want open, so get the Oppo PM-3 for mixing.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 7, 2017)

I've always enjoyed the bose in-ears for casual listening. 

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products...gclid=COXO2P_QktMCFZGKswodD5oMPw&gclsrc=aw.ds

Their design approach to keeping secure fit without needing to shove them in your ear might be what you're looking for.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 7, 2017)

My main issue with earbuds for listening is being able to be driven directly from a mobile device. I picked up the Focal Sphear and they sounded great, but it turned out the sensitivity may have been a bit high (I heard a faint hiss/buzz on the lowest volumes), so I returned them. I use earbuds a lot on the go (walking around, etc) so a headphone amp is really not an option.

If anyone's got any advice for high-end earbuds that don't need an amp, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 7, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> My main issue with earbuds for listening is being able to be driven directly from a mobile device. I picked up the Focal Sphear and they sounded great, but it turned out the sensitivity may have been a bit high (I heard a faint hiss/buzz on the lowest volumes), so I returned them. I use earbuds a lot on the go (walking around, etc) so a headphone amp is really not an option.
> 
> If anyone's got any advice for high-end earbuds that don't need an amp, I'm open to suggestions.


Pretty much so my question. I was eyeing the Focal Sphear... so no go?

@prodigalson I've also been eyeing the Bose SoundTrue... do you have them? Like them?


----------

